# Wine rack plans



## WineYooper (Apr 26, 2016)

I am posting some plans I had made up and built. Made these racks for future moving. The first one I made, the spacing was a little large so on next rack I squeezed down to make the whole rack smaller for the same amount of bottles. One was made for .75l bottles the next had one row for 1.5l bottles and the third was for 1.5l bottles, perfect for skeeter pee.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 10, 2016)

Ooops, I did not mean to hit "like"! I meant to hit reply:

Just a wild guess, but perhaps you would like him to use a cable-based system? Hmm?


----------

